# dépaysement



## ladymarione

Hola!
Dépaysement es una palabra muy bonita en francès, siempre me he preguntado cómo se traduciría en español. Hoy tengo una traducción con esta palabra. Es el estado en el que se encuentra un viajante que no està familiarizado con nada en el pais donde se encuentra (idioma, costumbres, etc...) Alguien tiene propuestas? 
Muchas gracias


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Ladymarione,

Bienvenue par ici !

C'est vrai que le mot "dépaysement" est assez difficile à traduire et je n'ai pas de solution à t'offrir pour l'instant.

L'un des composants essentiels, à mon avis, serait "el desconcierto", en ce sens que tout nous déconcerte.

Mais je vais y réfléchir. C'est une  question intéressante.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## plemy

una discusión salió sobre esa palabra hace unas semanas... 
no sé cómo se busca... pero debe haber alguna forma.


----------



## totor

Yo diría *desubicación*, *extrañamiento*, *desconcierto*. También depende un poco del contexto.

Y bienvenida al foro, Ladymarione.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

La discusión precedente se encuentra aquí

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## ladymarione

gracias a todos por contestarme tan rapidamente...

depende del contexto, esta claro. el texto habla de destinaciones de viaje, y de los comportamientos cambiantes de los turistas. Dice que una de las cosas que buscan es el "dépaysement", con lo cual es algo muy positivo, de ahi la dificultad de traducir esta palabra. Hay algo de desubicación, extrañamiento y desconcierto, pero se me queda corto...
¿No os parece?

Gracias

Marion


----------



## Gévy

Pues a la vista de lo que nos estás contando ahora, creo que simplemente hablaríamos de : "lo que buscan es el cambio/sorprenderse/ meterse de lleno en otra cultura".

Se me ocurren mucho más naturales que cualquier palabra más rebuscada.


----------



## ladymarione

Gévy said:


> Pues a la vista de lo que nos estás contando ahora, creo que simplemente hablaríamos de : "lo que buscan es el cambio/sorprenderse/ meterse de lleno en otra cultura".
> 
> Se me ocurren mucho más naturales que cualquier palabra más rebuscada.


 
Pues, si, eso me gusta más. Creo que buscare una fórmula alternativa de ese tipo

Gracias


----------



## Víctor Pérez

ladymarione said:


> gracias a todos por contestarme tan rapidamente...
> depende del contexto, esta claro. el texto habla de destinaciones de viaje, y de los comportamientos cambiantes de los turistas. Dice que una de las cosas que buscan es el "dépaysement", con lo cual es algo muy positivo, de ahi la dificultad de traducir esta palabra. Hay algo de desubicación, extrañamiento y desconcierto, pero se me queda corto...
> ¿No os parece?
> Gracias
> Marion


 
Muchos turistas y viajeros buscan a menudo "*un cambio de aires*".

saludos


----------



## spainct

Cómo se podría traducir en una frase como: Proximité d’un dépaysement garanti


----------



## fragnol

mmmm...... difficile sans plus de contexte, en plus que c'est pas un terme facile... Une fois je suis retouvé face au même mot, j'ai opté par "desarraigo", je sais pas si cela te convient...
A+


----------



## Gaelcita

Bonjour à tous,
je viens de m'inscrire sur ce forum. J'aurais besoin de savoir comment je peux dire: un moment de "dépaysement total" (en parlant du concert d'un groupe de musique).
Est-ce que je peux parler de desorientación? J'ai l'impression que ce mot exprime plus un malaise qu'une sensation agréable....
Merci!


----------



## Parisino-sin-ganas

yo diría un cambio de aire total
o una música transportadora


----------



## Gaelcita

> yo diría un cambio de aire total
> o una música transportadora


 
Je pense que "cambio de aire total" colle bien au contexte.
Merci beaucoup!


----------



## swift

Buenos días,

He leído con atención las sugerencias de los otros miembros. Me referiré particularmente a la propuesta "cambio de aire".

No lo sé... Un cambio de aire generalmente tiene un matiz positivo, mientras que el "dépaysement" suele ser una sensación de desconcierto y desorientación; es un cambio de atmósfera, cierto, pero la nueva atmósfera no es necesariamente acogedora o reconfortante. Ahora bien, cuando se trata de un cambio deseado, me parece que una forma alternativa es "cambio de escenario", o bien "cambio de aire". Por otra parte, cuando se trata de un cambio desconcertante, en Costa Rica, uno dice que se siente "desubicado". No sé si en otros países de habla hispana se emplee tal expresión.

Espero sus reacciones,


Jose.


----------



## alphoger

" una sensación de desconexión  " en ciertos contextos 
saludos


----------



## yserien

Ver http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/dépaysement.
(dijo el poeta árabe " oh ! palmera, eres como yo extranjera en Occidente)


----------



## totor

fragnol said:


> desarraigo


El desarraigo por lo general no es voluntario (como sí a veces el 'dépaysement') sino padecido, pero me parece que, por lo menos en su acepción figurado (según el CNRTL):


> Désarroi d'une personne placée dans un cadre inhabituel, un milieu inconnu, une situation inattendue.


es lo que más se acerca al 'dépaysement'.


----------



## esteban

Es cierto que un "dépaysement" puede ocasionar una sensación de malestar para la persona que lo padece. En este caso, "desarraigo" o "desconcierto" ("sentirse ajeno" también podría transmitir esa idea) son traducciones totalmente válidas. Dicho esto, "dépaysement" sí puede tener un matiz positivo. Consideremos por ejemplo "Partez en vacances au Maroc pour un dépaysement garanti !". En esta frase, "cambio de aire" ("cambio de ambiente" valdría también) que habían propuesto Víctor Pérez o Parisino-sin-ganas se adecuan perfectamente al contexto. Así que, como siempre, todo depende del contexto...

Saludos,
esteban


----------



## totor

esteban said:


> como siempre, todo depende del contexto...



Tal cual.


----------



## Mr_Thorn

Seguramente ya habréis encontrado una solución adecuada, pero mi propuesta, si se quiere buscar un sentido positivo a la palabra, es "exotismo".
Hasta otra!


----------



## totor

En mi texto…

_Éminemment sensible et sensuelle, la marche est un dépaysement des routines sensorielles…_ (_Marcher_, D. Le Breton)


alphoger said:


> una sensación de desconexión




Extraña palabra, que tiene tantas significaciones diferentes.

Como decíamos, todo depende del contexto  .


----------



## limettier

Hola:
Después de leer todos los posts de este hilo me pregunto todavía cómo se podría traducir "dépaysment" en un contexto en el que una mujer se va a trabajar al extranjero y una vez allí dice a su familia: "Le dépaysement n'est pas total". ¿Sería desarraigo? ¿Extrañamiento? son expresiones un poco raras en español... ¿Alguien sabe cómo se traduciría y si el sentido es el de desarraigo, extrañamiento?
Gracias de antemano


----------

